
Ash dieback: tree disease epidemics could kill 95% of UK’s ash trees - zeristor
https://theconversation.com/ash-dieback-one-of-the-worst-tree-disease-epidemics-could-kill-95-of-uks-ash-trees-116567
======
pettycashstash2
So a fungus in uk and the emerald ash borer in North America.

[https://www.chicagotribune.com/lifestyles/home/ct-
sun-0215-g...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/lifestyles/home/ct-
sun-0215-garden-morton-20150209-story.html)

Here’s a quote that stuck with me : "Some kinds of trees can stand for many
years after they die, but the ash tree is not one of them," Corrigan says.

Don't delay, she says, because the more the tree dries out the more risky —
and expensive — the job will become.

What’s important here is if you have an ash tree on your property you need to
take it down ASAP

